# gnome2 make install options



## macunkie (Jun 7, 2012)

During my ongoing gnome2 *make install* it periodically stops for options of configuration with certain boxes checked "*"  and the option to add "*" to (unchecked) boxes.  I've tried every key and can not figure out how to add an additional "*" when needed? (PowerPC PowerBook G4).

Samuel


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2012)

macunkie said:
			
		

> I've tried every key and can not figure out how to add an additional "*" when needed ?


Move the cursor up and down with the cursor keys, press space to select.


----------

